# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë filma vizatimorë ju pëlqejnë?

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje te gjithve,ka nje kohe qe dua te hapi kete teme por disi skisha guxim.Por me nje kurajo nga ana e toni007 vendosa te postoj.
Une edhe pse jam rite keshemenja,  akoma me shume me pelqejn filmat vizatimor se sa filmat,me te preferuarat jane,Manga, naruto shippuden akatsuki,walt disney,si dhe Les Simpson.

Po ju qfar filma vizatimor shiqoni dhe sa ju pelqej?*

----------


## toni007

> *Pershendetje te gjithve,ka nje kohe qe dua te hapi kete teme por disi skisha guxim.Por me nje kurajo nga ana e toni007 vendosa te postoj.
> Une edhe pse jam rite keshemenja,  akoma me shume me pelqejn filmat vizatimor se sa filmat,me te preferuarat jane,Manga, naruto shippuden akatsuki,walt disney,si dhe Les Simpson.
> 
> Po ju qfar filma vizatimor shiqoni dhe sa ju pelqej?*


*me ne funde u hape dhe kjo teme...

un po bej nje renditje te shkurter mbi mangat qe preferoj.

1)slam dunck

2)trigun

3)golden boy

4)sampei

5)tigerman

6)ken shiro

7)master mosquiton

dhe shume te tiere qe nuk me vine ndermend..*

----------


## Nete

SHREK.1,2,3.
dhe..
Epoka e akullnajave,me pelqejn shum.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

...........................

----------


## Nete

Sueda ...a e ke pare tom&gjery...shum interesant eshte lole.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Hahahaha po e kam pa edhe nganjeher kur hahem me vellaun prinderit thojn ja tomi gjeri ne live.*

----------


## alem_de

Me kane pelqyer dikure..........

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

TOM AND JERRY DHE CUFOJA VDES I SHIKOJ AKOMA TE DJELAVE SI ATERE KUR ISHA FEMIJE 
AKOMA FEMIJE KAM MBETUR NE SHPIRT TRUPI ME RRITET VETEM DHE TRURI :pa dhembe: 
alemo :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nete

Nc nc ..fmija jashte hahahahha!!

----------


## alem_de

Rri ashtu sic je se je e mire mjafte............( Per helenen )

----------


## Nete

> Rri ashtu sic je se je e mire mjafte............


Mos ngatrove..me tom&gjeri :kryqezohen:

----------


## alem_de

> Mos ngatrove..me tom&gjeri


Ne momentin kur po shkuaja me helenen u fute ti.Por ajo qe thesh vlen edhe per ty

Rri ashtu sic je se je e mire mjafte.Te pershendes e me te mira. :Lulja3:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Dragon Boll

Sailor Moon 

Mila & Shiro 

Capitan Planet 

Edhe ca te tjere qe tani sme vin ne mendje ...
Disa kan vite qe i kam pare dhe sjepen me .

----------


## ardiana luzha

Samira,shereku,etj.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

çufi dhe bubi kaçurel...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ka qene nji carton cek a hungarez,...

Gustav,...lol

ishte njio qorr i lezetshem qe menja vetem per pjeshke i shkonte... :pa dhembe:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Haha........nga shko e i gje...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ja ca qe kam pare me qef kur kam qen e vogel

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ja dhe keto qe i kam pa me qef kur kam qen e vogel :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Oh Zot te gjitha i kam keta ne dvd.

----------

